# Lipo 6 black



## awhites1 (Jul 27, 2009)

started lipo 6 two days ago. My first question is since it has caffeine I shouldn't take my shotgun prior to working out while I'm on this cut cycle and using this right? I'm not too sensitive to caffeine but probably not a good idea to take 4 to 500 mgs a day but I could be wrong. Second question-who else has tried this and how was it worked out for you. 

Btw- I'm 5'9'' and 183 lbs with a 38" waist as of July 25. I'll try to keep it posted on my progress


----------



## awhites1 (Jul 28, 2009)

no takers yet?? well anyways I'm on my 3rd day now. too early to really be looking at results but I've been trying to drink a huge amount of water. about the recommended 64 oz a day and my waist is actually about a half inch bigger. my fat asz is up to 38.5 inches. I'm hoping its just water weight. I'll weigh in tonight at the gym and see if i've at least lost weight.


----------



## Mass Nutrition (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello awhites1,

If you are still taking the No-Shotgun as a pre-workout you can try and divide the capsules of Lipo-6 Black around 5 hours later.

For example:

7am - NO-Shotgun
12pm - Lipo-6 Black
5pm - Lipo-6 Black

If the caffeine if too much for you then something like:

7am - NO-Shotgun
12pm - Lipo-6 Black

Make sure you keep on drinking enough water like you mentioned.

I personally know 3 people that have taken the Lipo-6 Black for about a month, doing two a days, keeping an eye on their carb intake and have seen very noticeable fat loss.

Remember you know your body best!

Hope is going well!
Johnny


----------



## awhites1 (Jul 30, 2009)

alright so 5 days on it. haven't checked my weight but i did finally manager to drop about a half inch off my waist. only problem is im getting used to this really quickly. I used to be on adderall for years for a.d.d so im used to much much stronger stimulants. today i finally had to up the dose b/c i was getting hungry so soon after lunch.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 31, 2009)

500 grams is up there but not something I'd care about.  The question is why are you taking it?  I hope youre not seeking any noticeable fat loss ...?


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 5, 2009)

well for those of you who may have been following or wanted an update- I already gave up on it a little more than a week after taking it. The first couple of days I felt jittery and nervous, it went away and the next 2 days I felt great, had a lot of energy, dropped a half inch on my waist then by the 6th day I already wasn't feeling it anymore. No appetite suppression, and it made me a little nauseous and tired. I had to take more than the recommended dosage and nothing. Would not recommend this product, maybe it didn't work for me and my chemistry it may for you but I wouldn't recommend it personally


----------



## gopro (Aug 12, 2009)

Lipo 6 Black is just a takeoff on VPX's Meltdown. I have used both and find MD more effective. And no, I am not sponsored by VPX any longer, LOL.


----------

